# Should I breed locust or dubia roach? Which is easier?



## Leequig (May 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of breeding locust or dubia roaches to feed to my ackie, I wanted to start now because I may also get a bosc in the future and want to have plenty to go around. Which are easier to breed taking into consideration temperatures, maintenance, cleaning, feeding, setting up costs etc? Any info much appreciated, cheers Lee


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

I think roaches are generally simpler to breed, for a new person especially. Locusts are a bit more specific for things like foods and temperature to get them breeding well. Roaches are pretty much garbage disposals that just need a warm tub. Doesnt get much easier.


----------



## Leequig (May 13, 2012)

Thanks for the info mate. I think I will get a few roaches to start then


----------



## jarich (Mar 23, 2012)

To be honest, if you are going to be feeding two monitors, I would breed both. The more, the better when it comes to these eating machines. Plus giving them a good variety helps get rid of any nutritional shortcomings you may run into with just one.


----------



## JordanL (Nov 14, 2012)

I really struggled with locusts to be honest mate, not sure where I went wrong but I just couldn't get them to breed. Dubias on the other hand, got some, stuck them in a RUB with some heat, food, water gel and some egg crates and off they went! Forgot to add: setup for my roaches cost about.. I'd say £40ish, the black RUB was about £17, already had a heat mat, egg crates were cheap off eBay, roaches etc. Cleaning is alright, just stack the egg crates vertically and the mess should fall to the bottom and they're pretty easy to maintain and feed. 

I underestimated the speed they bred at, only have one gecko so will need to sort them out soon but if you can do a mixture of the two then that sounds good but dubias are definitely easier (in my experience anyway).

Good luck on whatever you decide, and hopefully they breed well for you.


----------



## Leequig (May 13, 2012)

I have a tub and heat mat. I have seen a few roach colony set ups on eBay so I'm going to get one. I only have one ackie monitor to feed at the moment so I'm wary about breeding too many. I have read if you keep the temps lower they will bread slower so maybe that could be an idea???


----------



## JordanL (Nov 14, 2012)

Yeah mate I noticed that with mine. I had two leopard geckos (one sadly passed away) so obviously with only one gecko to feed I needed to slow the breeding down so I turned it down and so far it seems to have helped. 

Hopefully some other members can offer some more help, I don't know much about them except for what I've read on here haha!


----------



## Leequig (May 13, 2012)

Cheers for the information pal. Iv got experience with ackies now, i have owned 3 so I'm really interested in getting a bosc monitor so I think il have to start breeding insects because iv heard they are like dustbins haha just need to build a massive viv because I like them to have plenty of space


----------

